# Flea Market bottle



## JRCL (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi there,I'm very new to this forum and bottles and just recently came across this no embossed bottle that has an open pontil at the bottom. The color appears to look olive green, brown or yellow depending on the angle when holding it to a light. It's also uneven on the neck part. I found the bottle at a flea market. Any help as to how old or if there is any value on the bottle. I would really appreciate any expert opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

Can you please post a better pic of the pontil and a closer pic from about the shoulder up to the lip, at an angle that will show the seam on the shoulder? One more from the top looking into the mouth at a little bit of an angle?


----------



## JRCL (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope this is a better close up on the bottle. Thanks again.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not really seeing a pontil, but that might just be the lighting in your pic.Lisa


----------



## JRCL (Aug 24, 2014)

[attachment=005.JPG] I'm very sorry but for some reason it didn't upload the Pontil Pic. I hope this is a clearer picture of the pontil. Thanks.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 25, 2014)

looks like a sand pontil it wood put it in the rang of 1850s or so.


----------



## canada (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello;Looks to be a British beer bottle with sand pontil, Sand pontils were in use up to the early 1870s. Nice looking bottle, not worth much money wise, as they were made in vast numbers. Good find though. Dave


----------



## JRCL (Aug 25, 2014)

I really appreciate the help on determining the age and or origin. Thanks.James


----------



## JRCL (Aug 26, 2014)

How much are these bottles selling for?


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

Are you asking its value or literally what they are selling for?


----------



## JRCL (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes how much is it's value? Thanks.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

Your welcome but I do not know, I was just clarifying because "value" and "selling for" are two completely different things.


----------



## JRCL (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Bert.It's still a nice looking bottle to keep.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree it is a good looking bottle!


----------



## canada (Aug 26, 2014)

Re my earlier post; I should have said that blackglass sandpontilled bottles were MADE in Britain  up to the early 1870s. They were often re-used at a later date to hold  various contents. I have seen one similar to yours with a lable for ammonia that probably dated to after 1900. Dave


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey  It is a nice old hand blown bottle.  After you read enough books you will learn a lot about how they were made.  Grand Old American Bottles by Dr. Larry Freeman is the best one. The Mouth Blown Bottle  by Grace Kendrick and Early American Glass by Reha Mansfield Knittle  will get you really ointo the hobby.  I have about a hundred books in my reading library on the subject;   And I have read all of them.  So get into it boy.   RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking at the full height picture on the right, I seem to see a vertical line in the glass under the finish that tilts to the left.  This tells me that the bottle might hae been turned in the mold to reduce the mold seam viewing - yet y9u said the bottle had embossing on it.  The bottle maker can not turn th4 bottle in the mold.  Unfortunately you "/ DID NOT SHOW THE EMBOSS9NG " in your description.  In my opinion it may be a $40 b9ottle to me if it is a turn molded paste mold bottle.  I am putting together a posted information collection of this type of neci twisting done in the mold. Are there any horizontal tool lines on the finish glass?  I look for marks that tell us how the bottle was made.  <bottlemysteries> until resolved.RED Matthews


----------



## JRCL (Sep 20, 2014)

I apologize for the late reply but unfortunately my computer was damaged and just now i got myself a new one. Thanks for all the input and i really appreciate your time in educating me on this bottle. Thanks. JRCL.


----------

